# Is my 4 month old pup pure Maltese or mix?



## LuvMyMalties

I just adopted our little girl...haven't figured out a name yet. The person we adopted her from said she's full Maltese and the papers (from Mexico) say she is Maltese, but her fur is a bit fly away right now, yet she's very soft, she also has that cream color on her ears and some of the hairs that stand up on her are peachy colored. Do you think Maltese can change in color as they get older? She's only 4 months old and weighs 5 lbs. When I brush her the fur lays flat and straight, but as soon as she walks around and shakes a bit it looks all messy again. **You can see pictures on my profile, but hopefully it worked posting one here.


----------



## allheart

Well I tell you this, she is one cute baby. My Leo had I think it's called buff color ears, OH I LOVED IT, oh he looked so cute with it. He is now 3 and still has some, but the color has also changed. Oh yes, I brush my kids and the look WONDERFUL, 5 minutes I turn around and Mia and Leo, Lord help me. Ana's does stay nice.

The most important thing is your precious baby is healthy, and I am no expert, but I do see Maltese in her, she is a living doll. That face just steals hearts.


----------



## michellerobison

My Rylee has some peach on his ears. She could still be pure Maltese.. She looks like it to me...She's a cutie pie...


----------



## LuvMyMalties

thanks, we just adore her!!! She's got a very big personality and a little attitude to go with it, lots of fun!! Of course we love her regardless of being mixed or not, but was hoping to have a purebred Malti!  She just looks so scruffy....but I guess that's normal at 4 months?


----------



## allheart

SpoiledDogFritz said:


> thanks, we just adore her!!! She's got a very big personality and a little attitude to go with it, lots of fun!! Of course we love her regardless of being mixed or not, but was hoping to have a purebred Malti!  She just looks so scruffy....but I guess that's normal at 4 months?


 
Oh heavens her personality sure sounds like Maltese :wub: And she doesn't look scruffy at all. I use pure paw products for shampoo and conditioner.

Crystal is a HUGE help in this area. 

She is also a member here, but here is a link to her shop. I would call her, if you want.

Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page


----------



## zooeysmom

Welcome  She is a mix, but she is precious! Looks like a stuffed toy come to life. One of our favorite family dogs was a Maltese mix. She lived for 16 years and brought so much joy to our lives.


----------



## LuvMyMalties

Thank you, what a cute site she has!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Amberly, your baby is very cute. 

The color on her ears is called "lemon" and is perfectly acceptable on Maltese, not so desirable in the show ring, but acceptable. They usually lose that coloring as they age.

It comes from a hidden gene way back when Maltese used to have color other than just white. The color was bred out of them but this gene can show up & often does. She probably is full Maltese, time will tell. Regardless, if she has the temperment of Maltese, you will have years of pure enjoyment as the owner of a sweet Maltese.

:Cute Malt:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh, she is adorable! My Paxton has beautiful hair...straight and white and soft. But within two minutes of being brushed he looks like a bad case of bed- head. Maybe it's just part of being a puppy.

Welcome, and good luck with choosing a name.


----------



## LuvMyMalties

That's exactly what she looks like, a bad case of bedhead! lol...she looks like she would be all matted up, but when you brush her it's just that the fur sticks together and looks messy! It's kinda cute though...I just hope she will grow long fur like the Maltese...I really like that!



Madison's Mom said:


> Oh, she is adorable! My Paxton has beautiful hair...straight and white and soft. But within two minutes of being brushed he looks like a bad case of bed- head. Maybe it's just part of being a puppy.
> 
> Welcome, and good luck with choosing a name.


----------



## allheart

Malt Shoppe said:


> Amberly, your baby is very cute.
> 
> The color on her ears is called "lemon" and is perfectly acceptable on Maltese, not so desirable in the show ring, but acceptable. They usually lose that coloring as they age.
> 
> It comes from a hidden gene way back when Maltese used to have color other than just white. The color was bred out of them but this gene can show up & often does. She probably is full Maltese, time will tell. Regardless, if she has the temperment of Maltese, you will have years of pure enjoyment as the owner of a sweet Maltese.
> 
> :Cute Malt:


That's what it's called, I forgot. Thank you so much for reminding me, yes lemon. Oh how I loved it on my Leo. I wish I had his baby pictures on this computer, but it's on my other computer that crashed. But it was adorable. and yes, he lost it, sniff sniff. He still has some lemon on his body, but no longer on his ears, and I truly miss it.

Oh yes, you will have so many years of enjoyment with the unconditional love that you will receive, it is such a blessing.


----------



## Katkoota

She is SOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE :wub:

Welcome to SM ^_^

more pictures and stories of her please


----------



## Sylie

Hi Amberly, MiMi had a lot of color on her ears as a puppy, most of it is gone now. It took about a year. She was also a very scruffy pup. Now she is elegant.

Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## Maglily

I don't know if she is a mix or not but she looks maltese to me. Jodi had lemon/beige on his ear tips and a little on his back when he was about the same age. It's gone now but I loved his puppy ears.
Let us know when you choose her name.


----------



## Krieng

...


----------



## Krieng

I not sure, look like she has double-coated hair similar to Havaness.
You can see picture below, Deno in the left had his hair sheded during his 4 - 6 M. He is now 10M and pretty obvious that he has double-coated hair and there is no question about his breed. He is mix and I still love him the same.

Time will tell


----------



## Ouchee

in the first pic. it looks like it's mixed but on the second pic it looks very maltese. :huh:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Mollie is a very pretty little girl. Can't wait to see more photos of her.


----------



## reanut1379

Hi and welcome! My Maltese Sophie is 4 months as well. She's a shelter pup and has a lemon ear and a bit of a curly coat. I love the long Maltese coat, but like you, I'm not sure if her coat will grow out right. Time will tell! 

Whether your pup is purebred or mixed, I'm sure you'll love her the same!


----------



## linfran

Hi,
I was wondering the same thing about Tyson who has lemon ears and a spot on his back. I ordered one of those DNA kits where you just take a cheek swab and send it in. It said he was pure maltese. When I ordered it it was $50 - don't know if it is any cheaper now.
Linda


----------



## jodublin

she looks like a maltese to me ..the peach colouring will grow out ,should be 
all but gone by her second birthday ,shiloh as a pup had little peachy ears very cute ,


----------



## garymaglipay

*Hmmm...*



LuvMyMalties said:


> I just adopted our little girl...haven't figured out a name yet. The person we adopted her from said she's full Maltese and the papers (from Mexico) say she is Maltese, but her fur is a bit fly away right now, yet she's very soft, she also has that cream color on her ears and some of the hairs that stand up on her are peachy colored. Do you think Maltese can change in color as they get older? She's only 4 months old and weighs 5 lbs. When I brush her the fur lays flat and straight, but as soon as she walks around and shakes a bit it looks all messy again. **You can see pictures on my profile, but hopefully it worked posting one here.


I'm not sure, but i sense a little of a Jack russel in her. Still, she's cute. Unlike my neighbors dog. A pure breed saint bernard but looks so ugly.


----------



## FINDING NEMO

She sure is cute. When Nemo was a puppy his hair was really wavey so everyone kept telling is a purebreed Maltese. Has he grew is coat is straight so he grew out of it.
Te ears are lemon and could lighten up a bit but I think she's a maltese. Regardless,
enjoy her she is precious.


----------



## mamapajamas

Hi! What a little doll she is! :wub:

My Button has lemon ears, and a patch on her back, and she is a purebred. She's three years old now, and there's no sign of the color fading. BUT I absolutey LOVE it! It looks like caramel swirls in vanilla ice cream. She was never intended to be a show dog, so I didn't mind the discoloration when I got her. She wears it beautifully. :wub:

Here's a picture that I took on Easter (in her Easter basket!) a couple of years ago, when she was about 14 months old. It isn't a great picture of the dog, but you can see her coloring on her back pretty well in it.


----------



## Halobabe99

I can totally relate to what you are saying. I got my boy Scruffy at 6 mos old. He was already 10 lbs and had and has lemon ears and a lemon streak down his back. His hair is naturally curly. He is now 13 lbs. (he's usually 12 but gains a pound in the winter months) We were told he was pure Maltese. He is a sweetie an I wouldn't trade him for anything...but he IS as his name...Scruffy. I think he is Malti-poo. Now, I just bought a full Maltese puppy. She has lemon ears, and a lemon patch on her face! (never heard of lemon on a face before) Her nose is also spotted with pink. She is 12 weeks, so hers may go away...like I said, I dont' care, but just saying. Her hair seems straight. She is 3.3 lbs at 12 weeks. I'm not showing them, but it does kinda IRK me that I had to pay full price for a non-show dog.


----------



## MoonDog

Awww, she is adorable!!! I bet you're just totally in love with her!


----------

